# New baby hedgie!!!!



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

So I got my new baby hedgie yesterday and put him in his new home. I tried to leave him alone lastnight but he was to cute I had to let him have a romp on my bed. He basically told me FU biotch when he decided to poop on my hand, hahaha. He loves his wheel, my gosh I was amazed he went to town on it. I don't think he ate very much lastnight and not sure he drank either. I know from reading on here that his poop may be a little slimy and green from the stress of the new home so I'm not worried about how it was lastnight, I will be keeping an eye on it though to make sure he is adjusting. My gosh he is sooo adorable and an energizer bunny for sure. I'm kinda wondering what to do with him since Spike my older boy was never socialized and is just a huffing ball of quills, but I know I will be good and we will have fun. I am wondering if I should try introducing them in a playpen to see if my new guy can show spike that I'm cool and not out to hurt him????? any suggestions?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the baby!
I would suggest NEVER putting them together....two boys can fight till the death.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe if the baby was a bit older it could go with your other hedgehog but definatly not now!! your hedgehog is a lot bigger then him and im sure tht he would win in a fight...which will most likely happen. i hope you have a different cage you dont want your little baby to be harmed. Even if they are older its usually not a good idea to put them together. and if u do then u would have to monitor them to make sure they aren't fighting. and they would have to have separate wheels and separate food dishes. not trying to be rude just sharing the info that i know. good luck with your new hoglet


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

no no no not to live together....I know males will most likely fight if housed together. I just meant maybe at play time and 100% supervised. I probably wouldn't anyhow, and I would never house any hedgies together.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Jaimie said:


> no no no not to live together....I know males will most likely fight if housed together. I just meant maybe at play time and 100% supervised. I probably wouldn't anyhow, and I would never house any hedgies together.


I would not put two males together supervised or not.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

OHH ok lol sorry well just monitor them at there play time and see how it goes, if they get along together then it could work but if not then dont bother cuz most hedgies dont get along too well lol


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Jaimie said:
> 
> 
> > no no no not to live together....I know males will most likely fight if housed together. I just meant maybe at play time and 100% supervised. I probably wouldn't anyhow, and I would never house any hedgies together.
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't either... they are not going to enjoy it, and even if they tolerate it, you never know when one of them might snap. It's just too risky. They're just not the type of animals that want to make friends unfortunately.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

If I decide to try and it is unsuccesful the 1st time I won't try again.....still a big if though with a probably not tacked on at the end...lol...don't wanna cause any undue injury to either bundle of quills.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't even risk it in the first place. You could really stress them both out, even if they don't fight.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Well hedgies are solitary, and males are very territorial... so I don't see why you'd want them to meet each other because they're not going to be happy with it, whether they tolerate it or not @[email protected]


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Absolutely, don't even let them play together. Males will almost always fight and they can severely injure each other that way. Often they will even kill each other, and I'm sure you don't want that. Please don't risk it.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought about even without the fact of the possibility of them fighting due to being males I don't want to cause Spike has been alone for so long I'm not sure he would even get along with a female for mating. 

After a long day of sitting and thinking I have decided that I am going to adopt my new babies brother as well. I went lastnight and bought all his cage supplies. I'm gonna sew up liners and cut the strips for bedding and make a couple hedgie bags tonight then I'm gonna build his cage Fri and pick him up on Sun. Then I will have to think of a name for the little guy.

I named the 1st one "Lil S*@t" cause he is my little poop machine and decided I was a litter box once the 1st night and then twice lastnight! His poop has gotten back to normal already so I think he is adjusting well. He likes to hid out in my armpit or in my hand with his face covered by my other hand. I'm sooo in love with these little guys.

I originally rescued Spike not knowing a thing about them other than the plain jane basics of keeping him alive, and I just hoped he would stay alive. But this site has helped me sooo much with making sure I have all the proper necessities for them and all the extras as well. So thanks guys for being here!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it is wonderful how you are giving these babies a good home and are so determined to provide them with what they need. I also think it is wonderful that you are taking the advice of very knowledgable people on the forum.To mention a few: Larry's hedgies are cared for with perfection. And Nancy on this forum; well, she is so experienced and knows what is correct; she is like a hedgie encyclopedia! Lizard Girl has written a book on hedgie care. I look forward to more stories and pictures of your little family!


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

OK so Lil S*@t's brother turned out to be his sister instead.....my 1st little girl, she is identical to him obviously but she is a tad lighter in fur colour and alot shyer. So tonight Lil S*@t decided to annoint in my arms, he was in the crook of my elbow and decided he liked the smell of my ****s....musta been my perfume, but it was so funny I got a pic of him with globs of white froth on the top of his head. I haven't decided on a name for my little lady but I am always calling her sweety so it's probably gonna stick. I will post pics as soom as I take the time to get em off my phone.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

You named your hedgehog little ****? ):


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya but I just end up calling him baby boy anyhow.....its cause he's a poop machine and ALWAYS poops on me even if he just had a big poop in his cage....for example lastnight he pooped and super peed on me!!!!! it was to funny


----------

